# Fulfillment DTG service needed



## cpidey (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi,
I'm looking for a dtg printing and fulfillment service that can handle 1000-3000 items a month and ship around the world. I'd also like a service that can handle mugs and other items such as phone cases. I currently run a store on shopify so if you have experience with working in a similar environment it would help. Any recommendations greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## ProArtShirts (May 3, 2010)

I used a company in Chicago that offers a variety of products, they dropship worldwide.
GAFY


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

How important is the automated portion of your orders from Shopify?


----------



## RandomRonin (Sep 2, 2014)

ProArtShirts said:


> I used a company in Chicago that offers a variety of products, they dropship worldwide.
> GAFY


I'm thinking about using GAFY for fulfillment and was doing some research here and found that you where the last person to post on the forums that said had used them. 

How was your experience with their fulfillment services?


----------



## Pstuy (Jun 4, 2014)

cpidey said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for a dtg printing and fulfillment service that can handle 1000-3000 items a month and ship around the world. I'd also like a service that can handle mugs and other items such as phone cases. I currently run a store on shopify so if you have experience with working in a similar environment it would help. Any recommendations greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks


Hey Cpidey , while I don't have the shipping prices exposed in the forum . I believe i can place a check next to every one of your needs listed here. We ship worldwide have Kornits and a Roland LEF-12 would love to talk. hit us up over at Teelaunch or by phone at 605.251.9961


----------



## embloom (Jun 10, 2007)

ProArtShirts said:


> I used a company in Chicago that offers a variety of products, they dropship worldwide.
> GAFY


I too am interested in how your experience with G.A.F.Y. was!
Thanks


----------



## HPS (May 13, 2010)

would like an opportunity to offer our services, you inbox is full and I am unable to send you a pm, please drop a line when you get a chance or send a pm, like to supply you with a list of the services we can provide

Thanks


----------



## JackyBrown (Jan 23, 2014)

HPS please pm contact info and site...

JB




HPS said:


> would like an opportunity to offer our services, you inbox is full and I am unable to send you a pm, please drop a line when you get a chance or send a pm, like to supply you with a list of the services we can provide
> 
> Thanks


----------

